# PC Beach Charter



## rgarvin (Mar 14, 2019)

Any recommendations for a good charter / guide out of Panama City Beach?


----------



## doomtrpr_z71 (Mar 14, 2019)

I fished with capt mike charters on the Lady s and was not impressed so I'd avoid them, to me capt Anderson's seems to be a tourist trap.


----------



## MudDucker (Mar 15, 2019)

Drive east to Mexico Beach and the Miss Mary with Chip Blackburn.  He is a good captain and they can use the business.


----------



## Whiskey River (Mar 15, 2019)

Norman Parr 850 814 7068.

Very nice 28’ Boston Whaler with small bathroom (good for any ladies that might be coming).  He owns a house on the water near Captain Anderson’s and you leave from his house. “Reasonable” for the goin rates in PCB.  The boat and guide could not have been better, he’s very good with kids too.


----------



## captbrian (Apr 9, 2019)

Call my brother Capt Opie, he owns and operates the Lady K.    850-832-4923.


----------



## lampern (Apr 9, 2019)

If trolling for mackerel is your thing had a good trip on the Leo Too a few years ago


----------



## AugustaDawg (Apr 17, 2019)

Whiskey River said:


> Norman Parr 850 814 7068.
> 
> Very nice 28’ Boston Whaler with small bathroom (good for any ladies that might be coming).  He owns a house on the water near Captain Anderson’s and you leave from his house. “Reasonable” for the goin rates in PCB.  The boat and guide could not have been better, he’s very good with kids too.


Just got back from PCB and a trip with Capt Parr.  He's a retired CPA and has been guiding for 15 years.  He worked his tail off to keep us on the fish, and we caught plenty.  I couldn't be happier with his service!


----------



## crappiecatchin (Apr 18, 2019)

Check out Mickey Locke “ reel addition” charters.  Nobody better. Most trips limit out on snapper and grouper. Look him up on Facebook


----------



## Josh B (May 1, 2019)

this guy is buddies with reel addiction. We had a great trip. They fish same spots


----------



## GAbuckhunter88 (May 1, 2019)

crappiecatchin said:


> Check out Mickey Locke “ reel addition” charters.  Nobody better. Most trips limit out on snapper and grouper. Look him up on Facebook



Another vote for Cpt Mickey. We’ve been several times and you will not regret it, always load the boat.


----------



## Limbhanger2881 (May 2, 2019)

doomtrpr_z71 said:


> I fished with capt mike charters on the Lady s and was not impressed so I'd avoid them, to me capt Anderson's seems to be a tourist trap.



I have fished with them and on his other boat with captain Hank. I have to agree with this statement


----------



## crappiecatchin (May 3, 2019)

crappiecatchin said:


> Check out Mickey Locke “ reel addition” charters.  Nobody better.  This was our catch with Mickey last year. Just an average catch for him.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (May 3, 2019)

rgarvin said:


> Any recommendations for a good charter / guide out of Panama City Beach?




Capt Justin Leake, I've been fishing with him for many years.   He's got a fishing show called "Chasing the Wind..."  1 850 258 7780   Google his website.


----------

